# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua: AC servo

## CNCDIY

Hi các cụ,
Như tiêu đề, em cần tìm mua 5 bộ AC servo 100w( loại encoder tuyệt đối) ( SGDA, MRJ2..)
Bác nào có thì để lại cho em với ạ.
Em cám ơn.
Zalo: 01652 sáu tám sáu,chín 3 chín

----------

